# Feb. 8 seminar



## Mao (Dec 19, 2002)

The date for the next Modern Arnis of Ohio seminar at the Hilliard Budo Center is Feb. 8, 2003 from 12:00-4:00pm. More info. will be forthcoming. If someone would like a flyer, please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or visit modernarnisofohio.com and go to the forum and post. Thank you.

                 Sincerely,
           Guro Dan McConnell
       IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
          Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Mao (Dec 19, 2002)

The next Modern Arnis of Ohio seminar will be on Saturday Feb. 8, 2003 from 12-4 pm.. The location will be the Hilliard Budo Center, 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4, Hilliard, Ohio 43026(suburb of Columbus). Many aspects of Modern Arnis will be covered including, double stick, espada y daga, joint locks and ground work. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell. For a flyer, e-mail 
modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com and one will be mailed to you. The cost will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. Thanks. 

best regards, 
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

